# How do I set the PIN?



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Please tell me how to set the 4 digit PIN needed to activate speed limit and turn off valet mode. I searched the forums and skimmed through the manual, but didn't find it. It's so annoying to have to enter my email address and password to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think you can do it in the app if you turn those functions on.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I think you can do it in the app if you turn those functions on.


DOH! Thanks.


----------

